

The Impossible Music of Black MIDI - mattdennewitz
http://rhizome.org/editorial/2013/sep/23/impossible-music-black-midi/

======
bitwize
And then there's Peter Ablinger:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muCPjK4nGY4](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muCPjK4nGY4)

------
beat
Very cool. I was turned on to the music of Conlon Nancarrow a zillion years
ago in college, by a music professor. Nancarrow is often called one of the
fathers of electronic music, but he never understood it. After all, he never
wrote for a synthesizer or sequencer in his life! Nancarrow's music is very
dense and intellectually intense, but it's also very emotional, full of humor
and love. It's not (always) cold the way a lot of process-driven composers
like Schoenberg were cold.

Nancarrow's own player pianos were customized with steel and leather hammers
to get an even more powerful sound. The recordings in his studio are amazing,
but I imagine it must have been far more intense live.

------
klipt
If you throw enough sine waves together, you can get anything, but I'm not
sure how many of the sounds produced in those pieces are really _new_. A lot
of it just sounds like white noise, or percussion, or tremolo notes.

Also midi output is heavily dependent on the synthesizer. More so when you're
throwing so many notes together like this.

------
xmonkee
Awesome. I wonder how much the youtubification is ruining the audio in the
songs.

~~~
pohl
There are moments when, in the first video, the video update stops happening,
and there is obvious audio clipping involved. In the second video, the audio
cuts out completely for me about mid-way through. I think both compositions
break the limits of MIDI software that is being asked to render them.

